# Bites



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Just wondering what is the procedures that you DWA keepers have to do when you get a bite?

i.e. hospital which keeps antivenin. How do you make sure you get there on time. Do you keep any special equipment for after a bite.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

If you do a quick search you will find loads of these threads mate : victory:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

didnt you start an identical thread about a month ago?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> didnt you start an identical thread about a month ago?


 yeah he did !!!and like people said be4 why would the want to broadcast they got bitten , , , liverpool school of tropical med carry most antivenom if people do get bitten by accident


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

also i think there is a place in london were they carry anit venom also


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I was about to say de ja vu there...

didn't realse it was the same person posting...why?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Owzy said:


> I was about to say de ja vu there...
> 
> did realse it was the same person posting...why?


A mixed up kid?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> A mixed up kid?


Maybe just a bad memory


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Maybe just a bad memory


a very bad memory lol..
ah well no harm done..
Draven


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah soz. Its cos I only got one reply in 5 days, before anything else came so I assumed that that was it and thought no one had really payed any interest to the thread or had missed it or something. Plus after five days with only one reply you kinda give up on a thread. So thought I would have another go at it. I have just found it and realised that some of you lot replied a few days down the line.

My bad, I guess the DWA forum is quite slow compared to the normal snake forum as there isn't many of you.

'A mixed up kid?' - Thanks mate, nice one! Your clearly an absolute charmer ain't you!! I would have thought making asumptions about someone so quickly would make you a bit more mixed up?!:lol2:

By the way, in reference to the older thread, that I made I didn't realise that DWA keepers talking about their bites isn't exactly going to reflect well on the hobby or DWA in general. Particularly as one day (many many many years from now) I would love to have a DWA to keep Servals, but thats another story altogether.

Sorry, if I caused any hassle for starting another thread on the same topic, probably should have just checked the old one again to see if anything had changed.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Jack W said:


> Yeah soz. Its cos I only got one reply in 5 days, before anything else came so I assumed that that was it and thought no one had really payed any interest to the thread or had missed it or something. Plus after five days with only one reply you kinda give up on a thread. So thought I would have another go at it. I have just found it and realised that some of you lot replied a few days down the line.
> 
> My bad, I guess the DWA forum is quite slow compared to the normal snake forum as there isn't many of you.
> 
> ...


Wasn't trying to be rude, but im in a terrible mood today so unfortunatly I am being rude (what can you do)

Being rubbish with computers I only very recently discovered the 'subscribed threads' function on here, don't know if I am telling you something you already know here, but it is really good to see if anyone has replied to threads you posted on, rather than having to scroll through the forum. : victory:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Owzy it weren't you who said 'messed up kid' it was Slippery42, that's who I was aiming my comment at.

By the way, thanks for the tip about subscribed threads. I had seen it but never bothered to use it. Will in future to prevent looking like a complete Tw*t again. Nice one mate!!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Jack W said:


> Owzy it weren't you who said 'messed up kid' it was Slippery42, that's who I was aiming my comment at.
> 
> By the way, thanks for the tip about subscribed threads. I had seen it but never bothered to use it. Will in future to prevent looking like a complete Tw*t again. Nice one mate!!


To be fair make i dont really no slippery at all but he dont come across as a nasty person nor did i read his comment as being nasty. Just thought he was ribbing you abit, ya know light hearted fun.

Surely if he was that annoyed you had reposted then he would have let you no it.

Theres many reasons people dont want to disclose things...and that needs to be respected...gaining knowledge and experince from DWA keepers will help you and make you a better keeper, rather than knowing about things some do not wish to share.

owzy is always moody anyway:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Wildlifewarrior, I see what you mean completely. Maybe I was being a bit defensive. Bit hard to tell what exactly people mean when you can't see them!!! :lol2:

Anyways I apologise again for any hassle/ offence caused.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> To be fair make i dont really no slippery at all but he dont come across as a nasty person nor did i read his comment as being nasty. Just thought he was ribbing you abit, ya know light hearted fun.
> 
> Surely if he was that annoyed you had reposted then he would have let you no it.
> 
> ...


Indeed I am... indeed I am

The only emotion I have managed to master on the forum is hostility (not sure that's an emotion actually)

Working on the others.. one day I hope :whistling2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Indeed I am... indeed I am
> 
> The only emotion I have managed to master on the forum is hostility (not sure that's an emotion actually)
> 
> Working on the others.. one day I hope :whistling2:


Fair play we all have to work at what were good at....i like to be the laid back happy go lucky guy...or as my fans call me "mr incredible"


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Jack W said:


> Wildlifewarrior, I see what you mean completely. Maybe I was being a bit defensive. Bit hard to tell what exactly people mean when you can't see them!!! :lol2:
> 
> Anyways I apologise again for any hassle/ offence caused.


No worries dude....its all cool.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

To be hoenst the comment by me "mixed up kid" was based on the assumption you had mixed up your thread.......

No being rude...


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> To be hoenst the comment by me "mixed up kid" was based on the assumption you had mixed up your thread.......
> 
> No being rude...


 
Cool. No worries


----------



## matty73 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well i don't own venemous but i would say try and suck the venon out of the wound if it was a hot bite and get to the hospital asap... :lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

my local rep shop have it written on their wall. call 999 then they will call the anti venom people.

just make sure yoy can clearly id the reptile that bites you so you can get treatment immediately


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

*Ha you think owzy is moody...I won't tell you what the contraceptive implant does to one already temperemental female like me...Muahahaha. Ok maybe that was a good example of disclosing too much infomation...

*Runs away*...*


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> *Ha you think owzy is moody...I won't tell you what the contraceptive implant does to one already temperemental female like me...Muahahaha. Ok maybe that was a good example of disclosing too much infomation...*
> 
> **Runs away*...*


I wouldn't mind knowing the details:whistling2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> my local rep shop have it written on their wall. call 999 then they will call the anti venom people.
> 
> just make sure yoy can clearly id the reptile that bites you so you can get treatment immediately


Your average town hospital won't have a clue. When I presented myself at my A&E after receiving a nasty bite from a Boiga dendrophila, the doctor presented me with sheet of paper listing severalspecies of snakes and asked me which one had bitten me, on there were royal python, corn snake, garter snake, common Boa............
Excpecting them to know who to call when you pitch up with a comedy hand after getting nailed by a _Protobothrops jerdoni_ or suchlike is akin to expecting to win the lottery first go round.

Treat the local A&E like they know nothing and then you can only be pleasantly surprised. *You* should have the numbers for Guy's Hospital, LTSM, National Poisons unit and the web address for toxbase. *You* should also know what antivenom the bite requires

If you keep venomous snakes, you should have a first aid protocol for each species you keep. Does it require a pressure bandage, what actions should you not take...etc, etc

I'm sorry, but " call 999 and they'll call the anti venom people" is a bit scant. 

It's only out in the field you should worry about ID'ing the culprit, in a private collection, if you don't know what bit you, then you really shouldn't have the bloody things in the first place.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

matty73 said:


> Well i don't own venemous but i would say *try and suck the venon out of the wound* if it was a hot bite and get to the hospital asap... :lol2:


from what ive read you certainly dont do that lol..

Draven


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

wildlifewarrior said:


> If you do a quick search you will find loads of these threads mate : victory:


Where, in the DWA section ?

I just looked at all threads, and didn't see any specific ones about bites.

So unless they get deleted or are posted in other sections, there aren't loads.


----------



## herpfreakuk (Jun 29, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> No worries dude....its all cool.


no matter how many people post that picture it never ever gets old :lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Dexter said:


> Where, in the DWA section ?
> 
> I just looked at all threads, and didn't see any specific ones about bites.
> 
> So unless they get deleted or are posted in other sections, there aren't loads.


Dont have time search but theres been loads of questions with people asking what happens if you get bit, how many have been bit,post your hot bites, and so on. both in the dwa and snake section: victory:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Dont have time search but theres been loads of questions with people asking what happens if you get bit, how many have been bit,post your hot bites, and so on. both in the dwa and snake section: victory:


Well, if I had a specific curiosity about hot bites I'd come to the DWA section.

Then I would have a quick look to see if there was a similar thread in the first 2 or 3 pages then if I could not find anything specifically related to what I'd ask, I'd create my own.

There are hundreds of threads about similar things all over the forum, and there is nothing wrong with it, at the end of the day it's only a forum, and if people don't want to reply they are not obliged to.

I'm not making a fuss, just found interesting that some people bashed the poor bloke that started the thread, and was doing nothing wrong, then I took the time to look at all the threads in the DWA section and din't find a single specific thread related to what he was asking.

So there aren't LOADS of threads about it, and people should be more patient, or vent their frustrations elsewhere.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

got bored of people repeating the same thing.. so ill just post me bit and be off 

from what i can see.. the op didnt ask what you HAVE DONE in the apst with bties.. but what your bite protocol is..

from what i understand.. you MUST have a bite protocol to hand with a list of contacts wich you yourself or somebody who witnessed the bite must make.. (or some1 who knows enough about the bite)

i.e 

1. get in a car and get to hospital... waiting for an ambulance could be the difference between life and death.. (depending on location)
2. call center of tropical medicine.. explain bite.. they transport anywhere in england within 40 minutes (i believe)
3. arrive at hospital with details of the snake bite, and with details of the antivenom location .. they will do the rest..

befor this i thought you would apply pressure i.e bit on finger.. apply a tornique (tight band) around the wrist.. or slightly higher to stop venom spread.. but aparently this can make it worse... and alot harder to treat.

peace

James


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

VieT said:


> got bored of people repeating the same thing.. so ill just post me bit and be off
> 
> from what i can see.. the op didnt ask what you HAVE DONE in the apst with bties.. but what your bite protocol is..
> 
> ...


replies in blue bold.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought Prof Warrell had retired?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sure he still acts as an advisor in the event of envenomations


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Dexter said:


> I'm not making a fuss, just found interesting that some people bashed the poor bloke that started the thread, and was doing nothing wrong
> 
> So there aren't LOADS of threads about it, and people should be more patient, or vent their frustrations elsewhere.


where did i bash him...i simpley stated that there were other thread about the same thing.
and if you use the search function it will search the whole forum so no need to just look in the dwa section:2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/288169-anti-venom.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/282712-milking-stories-2.html
Reptile Forums UK - Care, Pictures, Classifieds & More
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/227453-what-happens-when-do-get.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/217170-do-any-have-anti-venom.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/192216-interesting-question.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/197662-people-venomous-snakes.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/199171-antivenin.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/185792-anti-venoms.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/179219-struggling-understand-how-go-about.html

with just a a quick search and all on page 1: victory:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

wildlifewarrior said:


> where did i bash him...i simpley stated that there were other thread about the same thing.
> and if you use the search function it will search the whole forum so no need to just look in the dwa section:2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/288169-anti-venom.html
> ...


TBH I've been in this forum since 2005, and never used search function for anything.

I'll let it drop, but some comments about the bloke was a bit over the top (like the one that called him a mixed up kid or something).

This is just a forum, I just hope one day I decide to start a thread and get some of the replies this bloke got, which were stupid and pointless.

As I said, if you or anyone want to start any thread, fair enough, who cares, and who's who to criticise.

And if in 2 weeks or 2 months or 2 years, someone else starts another thread about bites, or anti-venom, and you or anyone else don't feel like reading or replying to it, just ignore it and move on to a thread you feel like replying to.

If I was going to say: ' come on, search and you see there are other threads on the same subject ' to anyone who starts a thread, I'd now have 100 thousand post rather than 18 thousand.

It happens all the time.

For instance, Stuart who's got bags of experience with hots, replied in a nice way, bothered to send some very nice piece of information, and didn't get upset even though he has probably talked about the same thing in other threads.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

have you read all the thread....the mixed up part was all explained , and sorted but the op and member.

no one bashed anyone if read all of this, the only reason i said do a search was because he has posted the same thread not long ago after this one...and the use of mate and : victory:, was used in a polite manner.

i was telling the op to try the search function as it might have helped him.
pure innocent, plus i did try to disfuse the situation before if you read it.: victory:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

wildlifewarrior said:


> have you read all the thread....the mixed up part was all explained , and sorted but the op and member.
> 
> no one bashed anyone if read all of this, the only reason i said do a search was because he has posted the same thread not long ago after this one...and the use of mate and : victory:, was used in a polite manner.
> 
> ...


Ok, that's fine.

Sorry for stirring up.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I thought Prof Warrell had retired?


 
Si,

Officially Prof Warrell has retired, however he is still very active and plays an important part in any snake bite medical emergency, Dr Lalloo is one of the main snakebite doctors and readers in tropical medicine, based at Liverpool.

Dave


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> Si,
> 
> Si,
> 
> ...


I thought I heard he had retired, but it stands to reason that someone with his expertise and passion wouldnt just sit on the side lines.


----------



## snakeboy28 (Jan 9, 2009)

*leave the lad alone*

Hey all hes only asking a simple question leave him alone eh


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't keep hots but i've heard that restricting bloodflow usually just concentrates the venom - making the bite site worse. If you don't restrict the venom, I'm guessing it gets diluted in the bloodstream.

Not sure if the above is correct or not . . .


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Adam98150 said:


> I don't keep hots but i've heard that restricting bloodflow usually just concentrates the venom - making the bite site worse. If you don't restrict the venom, I'm guessing it gets diluted in the bloodstream.
> 
> Not sure if the above is correct or not . . .


Correct


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Adam98150 said:


> I don't keep hots but i've heard that restricting bloodflow usually just concentrates the venom - making the bite site worse. If you don't restrict the venom, I'm guessing it gets diluted in the bloodstream.
> 
> Not sure if the above is correct or not . . .


partially correct, in viperid bites, restricting the flow of venom will in most cases increase the damage caused by tissue swelling and necrosis. In the case of elapid bites, constriction in the form of a pressure bandage is essential to prevent or slow down the venom reaching the lymph system, thereby reducing and/or delaying the onset of serious neurological effects


----------

